# Anyone got a review of the Mizuno MX700 driver?



## slugger (May 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a new driver and am virtually set on getting a Ping G10, however, the more i read about the MX700 the more i like. Has anyone had a direct comparison between the two. The major thing seems to be that the MX700's face is a fair bit wider, where as the G10 is deeper... what did you find easiest to hit?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi there Slugger,
 Yes I have tried the new MX700 and I already own a G10.
The first difference between then is immediately apparent. The MX700 has a shallow face with a head that is long front to back, whereas the G10 is the classic teardrop shaped head and deeper face(my preference).
  I also thought that the MX700 looked a bit offset and had to double check it wasn't the draw version I was holding. I found this a bit off-putting and was probably part of the reason my shot dispersion was quite poor with it. I just couldn't seem to get my alignment right.
When I did manage to get it going straight, I wasn't getting the distance I normally get with my G10.
The kindest thing I can say about the Mizuno is that in the
headcover department, it's one of the best I've seen whereas the G10 is one of the worst, but if you let that influence your decision, then you need more help than I can possibly give you.

Stick with the G10. You can't go wrong.


Atticus.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2009)

Another big thumbs up for the G10 from me. Have never hit the Mizuno so not a direct comparison, but I have never collared the ball as well as I do with my Ping.
Played with a mate of mine on Thursday who probably knows my game better than I do, and even he commented that he had never seen me drive so well. 
The thing is soooo forgiving, and fitted with the Grafalloy ProLaunch Red shaft has a great trajectory.
Highly recommended........and I don't even notice the depth of the face.


----------



## RGDave (Jun 7, 2009)

What happened to the Srixon you were raving about a while back?

I went looking for one of these the other day.....except with the fuji 160 shaft or similar.


----------



## slugger (Jun 8, 2009)

I posted this question about the MX700 before i got the Srixon... and i'm glad i got the Srixon. I'm now hitting it better than i hit the G10s i tried and it's staying in my bag until it breaks.

Don't worry, I'm still raving about the Srixon


----------

